# [Solved] Packets loss in some game (xonotic)

## mir3x

I have 3 wifi cards (based on carl1970, rtl8712u and rtl8187) and while playing xonotic only one of them works good ( rtl8712u with some firmware blob ), rest 2 have shows few packet loss every few seconds making a bit of lag ), can I try to tune rest of them to work properly? ( I checked under windows -> then all of them have packet loss  :Very Happy:  ). I have very good signal strength so its not the problem, it could be some xonotic issue cause counter strike works good.

----------

## eccerr0r

Do you see the packet loss with 'ping'  to your router?  When you say "very good" signal strength, do you have interference with neighbors on the same or overlapping channels?  Do you have line of sight to the access point?

Honestly I despise wireless as you can lose packets at any time.  And some times tuning just isn't possible for the mere mortal.

----------

## mir3x

Hmm, I see about 50 networks on 'g' band , and yes 5 is on the same channel, but all channels are occupied, I cannot switch to band 'n' or 'a' cause router doesn't serve it ( just to note - on 'a' band is only 1 network )

Router is via 1 wall, good signal strength I mean - just wavemon says - link quality 100/100, signal level 20dBm ( 90 - 100mW ).

There is not much wireless configuration on that router (netgear) - just channel, band and security ( set to aes, another info - some crazies are using Michael TKIP shutdown exploit, but its visible in logs - on gentoo host, not ap).

>> Honestly I despise wireless as you can lose packets at any time.

Yeah, but it's nice to connect via smart phone or tablet sometimes

I don't really bother with that packet loss, just curious why cheapest card works best.

btw. ping are always perfect, it looks like only xonotic is affected

----------

## eccerr0r

Right, don't use wireless for things where you care about packet loss.  For web browsing, a packet lost here and there isn't a big issue, it's just slower for a second.  But for games and when you're competing for air time, reducing this by using a direct connect will help.

I suspect some hardware just so happens to be tweaked such that it may perform better in some situations by luck.

(50?!?!  Better hope that everyone isn't actually using it.  Also keep in mind that on a particular channel, channels adjacent to it also overlap and thus interfere with it.  Like channel 6 is interfered by channel 5 and 7 causing loss of bandwidth and packets if someone transmits at the same time.)

----------

## Ant P.

Do you have crda installed? If the cards aren't set to the correct region then they usually default to "world" mode, which severely limits the allowed channels and transmit power.

----------

## mir3x

I wanted to test those rts and fragement thresholds, but earlier I installed compat-wireless ( I had to enable network scheduling in kernel, maybe there was an issue) and packet loss dissapered

----------

